
JS Ipsum: Get more JavaScript in your life. Put it in your mockups - szynszyliszys
http://jsipsum.lunarlogic.io/
======
tedmiston
tl;dr - It's lorem ipsum but the sentences are made out of developer
vocabulary and a lot of JavaScript terms specifically, and it's built with
jQuery.

The API is one simple endpoint with one query param (text length). Looks like
you could curl it and grab #output like they do for your own automated setup.

Example:

> Compiler is a library that helps developers creating user interfaces based
> on the Module Pattern. Falcor is a Node JS framework for dynamic web apps.
> D3 . Transmitting information about the user's reading habits and browsing
> activities to various websites. World Wide Web content production; the
> majority of websites employ it and it is embedded.

------
basia
awesome design!

